# Where is Joss Bay



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

can anyone tell me where exactly is joss bay in kent and if you can park a motorhome anywhere close to the beach please

hannah


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

hannah, its on the B2052 between Broadstairs and Kingsgate, and yes you can park at the carpark on Joss Gap Road and Elmwood Ave. but i suggest getting there early as it fills up quickly.

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?cp=51.378762|1.445771&style=h&lvl=16&v=1

Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Hannah

:: Ain't Google Maps wonderful ::  

Bet you can find the spot Whistlinggypsy mentions!  

(Edit) *WG.* I see you just added a map link. Hadn't seen this one before. It looks good - any comments please.  

Hannah and others might be interested if it's more convenient than Google.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks bob, are planning on travelling down tonight and camping locally so will be there very early. do you know if there is a height barrier or any restrictions as our camper is rather large?

hannah


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

hannah, as far as i am aware there is no height barrier on the car park, if you look at the live search picture you can see the entrance.


Bob


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

many thanks for all your help. i have just phoned the tourist information for thanet and what excellent customer service. apparently there is no height barriers and no marked spaces so no worries about taking up two. you are also able to park on the grass so even better in a motorhome in the lovely sunny weather and eat our lunch right outside the van. the young lady also rang me back to warn me they occasionally had a guy walking round in a high vis jacket claiming you had to pay extra for parking. she has warned me not to. the only payment needed is from the machine. what great customer service. will post back in a few days and let you know what its like
hannah


----------

